# Coco & Cino



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey everyone heres my two new pups, both standard poodles going for their trim today so will post pics of them cut after 

Coco



















Chino and Coco


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ragdoll* said:


> Hey everyone heres my two new pups, both standard poodles going for their trim today so will post pics of them cut after
> 
> Coco
> 
> ...


*Oh you've got 2. you lucky thing they are gorgeous.*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

How sweet are those? Beautiful 

Looking forward to seeing the 'after' pics


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

There gorg! cant wait to see them after!!


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

How lovely


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

did you get 2 of them....woow 


awww thye cuddly ..


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

ok here they are looking all nice and cut!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ragdoll!!! I thought you were going to get one pup not 2! LOL

But they are beautiful  Now you have what, 5 poodles?!


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

ha no i did another thread saying i was getting teo but only got one reply. i have 4 now


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

They're a bit gorgeous aren't they!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Dogs..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab before and after pics.
They are beautiful dogs.
Love to see a pic of all 4


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

They are very sweet looking! I bet they are a handful though.
Poodles seem to come in much nicer colors these days, what is the dark one's coat color? Will it change as he gets older?
(just call me a nosy old mare!!LOL).


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

yes she will go apricot it would seem, migfht still have a bit of dark around her mouth but that will go in tome too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous, i want a poodle lol,


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> aww they are gorgeous, i want a poodle lol,


You should get one they're darlings 

I love apricot poodles. I want a red poodle next time though


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pics before & after! I love the colouring on your apricot girl!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

They are both stunning


----------

